
Tesla fires female engineer who made claims of ‘pervasive harassment’ - anjalik
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/1/15724520/tesla-fires-female-engineer-claims-pervasive-harassment
======
prawn
_Tesla confirmed Vandermeyden’s firing in a statement to The Verge, saying it
had conducted an independent, third-party review of her claims and determined
that they were false. “Despite repeatedly receiving special treatment at the
expense of others, Ms. Vandermeyden nonetheless chose to pursue a miscarriage
of justice by suing Tesla and falsely attacking our company in the press,” a
spokesperson said. “After we carefully considered the facts on multiple
occasions and were absolutely convinced that Ms. Vandermeyden 's claims were
illegitimate, we had no choice but to end her employment at Tesla.”_

Surely they'd want to be pretty confident to take this action and make this
statement.

~~~
Fomite
That was my first thought. That's staking out some _bold_ ground.

~~~
ryanmarsh
What is so bold?

~~~
Fomite
"Special treatment", "miscarriage of justice"...these are not neutral words.
Those are the words of people looking for a fight, not the usual corporate
platitudes that don't commit them to a path.

------
Cogito
This probably shouldn't link to the google amp page...

Correct link is [https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/1/15724520/tesla-fires-
femal...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/1/15724520/tesla-fires-female-
engineer-claims-pervasive-harassment)

------
detaro
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460160)

------
valuearb
I'm assuming Tesla can prove this, because if not...

~~~
lardo
Is the onus of proof not on the accuser? I'm not being rhetorical, I have no
idea how this works.

~~~
yorwba
In a court of justice, sure. In the court of public opinion however ... If it
appears as if Tesla is punishing a victim of harassment for speaking up, the
hit to their reputation will hurt. Since the kind of person who drives an
electric car also tends to care about gender equality issues (I think), this
could make them lose a significant part of their customer base.

